
Reddit CEO says racism is permitted on the platform - PuffinBlue
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/8bb85p/reddits_2017_transparency_report_and_suspect/dx5fl90/
======
gringoDan
To clarify - he's putting the onus on individual subreddits to set policies
regarding language.

Here's the full comment, in response to the question: "Is obvious open racism,
including slurs, against reddits rules or not?"

> It's not. On Reddit, the way in which we think about speech is to separate
> behavior from beliefs. This means on Reddit there will be people with
> beliefs different from your own, sometimes extremely so. When users actions
> conflict with our content policies, we take action.

> Our approach to governance is that communities can set appropriate standards
> around language for themselves. Many communities have rules around speech
> that are more restrictive than our own, and we fully support those rules.

------
teovall
And there's the last straw. I've been a member of Reddit for around ten years.
Today is my last day.

Racism is unnaceptable. Contrary to what their CEO says, there is no value in
the conversation and this is not a complex topic.

Reddit has amassed a treasure trove of useful information over the years, so I
can't avoid it entirely, but I will no longer participate. I'm done.

